# autotrail 2008 tag axle 640d cracking side panel



## hymertastic (Jun 18, 2010)

hi we have recently swapped our old hymer for a autotrail primarily cos of space and its British, however on our first trip we have found a crack emminating from a window ,this is a bit disconcerting as we met another cheyanne owner who has exactly the same problem, help what do we do
regards


----------



## dally1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hopefully I can help. Is it like a stress fracture? If so, ring Auto Trails technical department (I think I emailed them). If it's what I think it is then it's a known problem and Auto Trail will put it right. It's to do with the cut outs for the windows, apparently the're cut to tight, no tolerance for expanding and contracting.

I had 2 cracks, Auto Trail Mohican 2007. both on the same side, coming from a corner of 2 windows. I spoke to a nice fella (can't remember his name I'm afraid) he told me to email photo's. I did this, he rang me back to book it in for repair, no fuss, excellent job done.

Best of luck.


----------



## hymertastic (Jun 18, 2010)

*autotrail cheyanne crack update*

thanks daily1 i did do just that ,spoke to a rather helpful chap call Mark
and they are to repair said crack FOC, as a side issue on the offside on the face directly inline with the shower there appears to be a section which is concave which is apparant when the van is dirty and in full sun ,several people in the que at Santander docks pointed this out aany ideas as to this problem .


----------



## hymertastic (Jun 18, 2010)

*autotrail 840D crack in the skin*

 we took advice from fellow Autotrail owners and contacted the factory, a chap whose name I recall is Mark Farrington, very pleasant and reasuring type, any how we took the van to Grimsby where apon we handed it over and returned at our expense to Crewe,
two weeks past and yes the van was ready for collection, the return trip by train (bit of a drag)but wow brilliant job no sign of interferance, as good as new.well done Autotrail.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

It's a long drag to Grimsby, I did here from Cannock so about the same for time and distance.. However at least you know it's sorted by the people who built in..

I know this is an oldish thread but i did read that it was through the window people changing the spec and not telling the van builders.. How true it is I dont know but glad you have it sorted...


----------



## hymertastic (Jun 18, 2010)

hi
I have a suspision that the sharpness of the window provides the focus for the stress, however I think the stress of the fitted furniture locking the side walls and thefloor together with the proximity to a external locker might be relevant, I have seen crack at the corner of the overhang of the accomodation bit and the cab, but not on ours thank God, it is fair to say temperature does have some bearing, we met a unit in portugal with a crack no wider than 20mm ,the van never moved for a fortnight or so but the crack expanded to 100mm long.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Can you please detail EXACTLY where these cracks are emanating from. Such as which window and which corner etc so the rest of us can check/keep a careful eye out.
Thanks


----------



## hymertastic (Jun 18, 2010)

*autotrailcracks in skin*

the problem seem to be vans built around 2008, and affects the off side 
habitation window in the direction of the locker but i believe not exclusivly.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Well done Autotrail though and MHF saves more worry and heartache

Good Job daily1

8)


----------

